# Almost back



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

I was told(again) my computer parts arrived and I'll get my computer back tomorrow.  Hopefully I'll be back to normal by this time Friday.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We've been waiting and waiting.  Please hurry back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Back to normal?



Seriously, Vamp, I know the withdrawal from having one's computer gone!!!

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I was told(again) my computer parts arrived and I'll get my computer back tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be back to normal by this time Friday.


We miss you. It was getting to the point I thought I needed to come up there and fix it myself.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Have missed you -- hope your computer is well soon!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

For your pc...










We miss you


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Friday - that's TOMORROW  

WOO HOO


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Back to normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal is relative. Vamp will be back for normal for him!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Great!  We need more Vampy normal, and what better day for it than friday the 13th?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Who are you? 



Spoiler



JK!! Hurry back, I need help annoying BJ!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Who are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of that where is EV tonight?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> Speaking of that where is EV tonight?


I think he drank too many Mai Tais while waiting the lingerie show.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Hope to see you here soon


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hurry back.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

we miss you


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> Speaking of that where is EV tonight?


That was an excellent question. If anybody knows, please post; I have an expensive pair of women's underwear I gotta return to somebody.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> That was an excellent question. If anybody knows, please post; I have an expensive pair of women's underwear I gotta return to somebody.


There's no name in them? No identifiable lipstick marks? signature perfume?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> That was an excellent question. If anybody knows, please post; I have an expensive pair of women's underwear I gotta return to somebody.


Oops!  I'd ask you to describe them but this is a family friendly board. Color?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Oops!  I'd ask you to describe them but this is a family friendly board. Color?


Well, there's a black lace pair, and a white cotton pair that says, "Thursday" on them...probably from a girl that stayed out past midnight 'n hadta take 'em off..


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, there's a black lace pair, and a white cotton pair that says, "Thursday" on them...probably from a girl that stayed out past midnight 'n hadta take 'em off..


I gave up underwear with the days of the week on them in collage. Too obvious if you hadn't been back to your room to change. The black however


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmmm no red?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I gave up underwear with the days of the week on them in collage. Too obvious if you hadn't been back to your room to change. The black however


If you have a similar pair, wear 'em over 'n we'll compare


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> hmmmm no red?


I just put mine in the washing machine. 



Encender Vaquero said:


> If you have a similar pair, wear 'em over 'n we'll compare


Hmmmm I think I see a pattern here....


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> hmmmm no red?


No, there...wait, there is a red blur on the ceiling fan....huh, whataya know..


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Hmmmm I think I see a pattern here....


Well, sure--lace, right?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, sure--lace, right?


LOL of course.  Didn't find a pair of black 4" heels in size 6.5 did you?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> LOL of course.  Didn't find a pair of black 4" heels in size 6.5 did you?


Yeah, one of 'em smells like Bacardi 151 and the other of tequila, there's obviously something about a woman's shoe that causes me to lose my memory, I don't know what it is. 

Another odd thing, my travel agent called to confirm two first class tickets to Maui...weird.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yeah, one of 'em smells like Bacardi 151 and the other of tequila, there's obviously something about a woman's shoe that causes me to lose my memory, I don't know what it is.
> 
> Another odd thing, my travel agent called to confirm two first class tickets to Maui...weird.


Not that weird, we both love Maui.  That does explain the salt and lemon peels I found in my purse. Drat, I needed the shoes for this weekend.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Not that weird, we both love Maui.  That does explain the salt and lemon peels I found in my purse. Drat, I needed the shoes for this weekend.


um, ya didn't happen to find a worm in there didja? And sorry about the shoes, Paco, the shaman, is walkin' around in 'em...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> um, ya didn't happen to find a worm in there didja? And sorry about the shoes, Paco, the shaman, is walkin' around in 'em...


No worm, I think you drank it at some point, my memory is a little hazy towards the end. Never mind about the shoes, Paco can keep them.

I found others to wear thsi weekend. I'm going off to spend time with someone that loves both a 35 J class Dusenberg and an 09 Bentley Azure when he sees them.  And Dom Perignon.....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

When Vampy gets back, he may have some words over the total, blatent hijacking of this thread


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> When Vampy gets back, he may have some words over the total, blatent hijacking of this thread


Nah, Vampy will just be sorry he missed the booze and the discussion......


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Never mind about the shoes, Paco can keep them.
> 
> I found others to wear thsi weekend. I'm going off to spend time with someone that loves both a 35 J class Dusenberg and an 09 Bentley Azure when he sees them.  And Dom Perignon.....


Problem solved then! As long as you're seeing Paco, he can bring the shoes! ...I _knew_ I was paying him too much


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Problem solved then! As long as you're seeing Paco, he can bring the shoes! ...I _knew_ I was paying him too much


It isn't Paco.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> It isn't Paco.


His brother Rabanne?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> His brother Rabanne?


No, you don't know him.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> No, you don't know him.


Well, have fun then--don't let him catch ya with that Dom Perignon fella!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, have fun then--don't let him catch ya with that Dom Perignon fella!


He and Dom can catch me any time they want.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> He and Dom can catch me any time they want.


Well don't do anything I wouldn't do, young lady. Oh, and did I mention that I'm the only man I sleep with?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well don't do anything I wouldn't do, young lady. Oh, and did I mention that I'm the only man I sleep with?


My life is an open book. Mostly I'm off to drool over beautiful old cars, Dusenbergs in particular but a few Rolls, Bentleys and other gems from the 20's and 30's, take lots of pictures and have some very good food and wonderful company.  We are on the same page, I'm the only woman I sleep with.  Hope Paco enjoys the Jimmy Choos, he has such small feet for a man!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Get your funny


Spoiler



ass


 back here right now. There is very little humor on the boards...hurry!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh come on now. . .I think EV has been holding down the humor fort pretty well  . . . .but we do miss you Vampy. . . . .

Ann


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Oh come on now. . .I think EV has been holding down the humor fort pretty well  . . . .but we do miss you Vampy. . . . .
> 
> Ann


There are several who keep things moving,but everything is better when all are here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I totally agree with that, intinst!!

Ann


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> We are on the same page, I'm the only woman I sleep with.


Well, nobody's perfect.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

intinst said:


> There are several who keep things moving,but everything is better when all are here.


The more the merrier!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> The more the merrier!


Very true.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Oh come on now. . .I think EV has been holding down the humor fort pretty well  . . . .but we do miss you Vampy. . . . .
> 
> Ann


More humor is better though. Hurry back!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

As you can see it's now Saturday.  I am at work.  My computer is STILL not home.

He was supposed to get it done by late Thursday but spent all day out on service calls.  He started putting things together Friday morning to realize my new MoBo has only 1 IDE slot.  I need to get a SATA drive and a new power supply.

IF parts come in Monday, he said I'd have it by lunch time.  He didn't say what time zone or time of the year. 

I have enough parts left over now, I could buy a case and have 2 computers I think.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> As you can see it's now Saturday. I am at work. My computer is STILL not home.
> 
> He was supposed to get it done by late Thursday but spent all day out on service calls. He started putting things together Friday morning to realize my new MoBo has only 1 IDE slot. I need to get a SATA drive and a new power supply.
> 
> ...


Does this guy sell used cars on the side? Do we have to go hurt him for you?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

YEA Vampy is back - sorta!  Sorry you have to work in order to be with us, but it has been rather bleak without you    Hope your computer gets working Monday


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> As you can see it's now Saturday. I am at work. My computer is STILL not home.
> 
> He was supposed to get it done by late Thursday but spent all day out on service calls. He started putting things together Friday morning to realize my new MoBo has only 1 IDE slot. I need to get a SATA drive and a new power supply.
> 
> ...


Or maybe you could have just gone to Best Buy and bought a new computer....


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

We don't have a Best buy here.  Besides, they don't generally make computers configured the way I am trying to get mine.  If they do, they'd cost 2 or 3 times more than I'll be paying.

I didn't have this much trouble all the other times I've done this.  adding to the delay is the time of year.  Everyone around here is upgrading due to receiving their tax refunds.  It's a busy time for a small but popular shop.

I am going a little nutso though.  Without my computer, all i have to do is sleep, read, and watch TV.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I am going a little nutso though. Without my computer, all i have to do is sleep, read, and watch TV.


I would be beyond nutso! I'd be certifiable. LOL.

We've been missing you, Vamp. Come back soon...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I am going a little nutso though. Without my computer, all i have to do is sleep, read, and watch TV.


At least you have your Kindle!!!!

Betsy


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd go a bit insane without my laptop as well......you're not alone.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> We don't have a Best buy here. Besides, they don't generally make computers configured the way I am trying to get mine. If they do, they'd cost 2 or 3 times more than I'll be paying.
> 
> I didn't have this much trouble all the other times I've done this. adding to the delay is the time of year. Everyone around here is upgrading due to receiving their tax refunds. It's a busy time for a small but popular shop.
> 
> I am going a little nutso though. Without my computer, all i have to do is sleep, read, and watch TV.


I wondered where you were Vampy. I only had computer access at work for about 10 days so I sympathize with you. I spent a couple of hours on the phone with AT & t. Sent Pidgeon a PM and she told me to check my cables, sure enough my dog had chewed on my ethernet. Jay went to Best Buy and bought a new one and I was up and running again. That will be the FIRST thing I check next time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

My Kindle has been very helpful in my time of need.  It has let me access some of the forums I use like my Heroes forum and Vicki Pettersson's forum but it's not a perfect solution.  Kindle's are not really made for that purpose.

I am hoping to be back by lunch tomorrow.  On the plus side, I think I have enough parts left over to have a second computer.  I think all I need is a case.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I wondered where you were Vampy. I only had computer access at work for about 10 days so I sympathize with you. I spent a couple of hours on the phone with AT & t. Sent Pidgeon a PM and she told me to check my cables, sure enough my dog had chewed on my ethernet. Jay went to Best Buy and bought a new one and I was up and running again. That will be the FIRST thing I check next time.


I had a cable go bad on me last month, too. The dog didn't chew it, it just stopped working. Weird. I got a new cable modem from Time Warner but kept on using the old cable. When the new modem wasn't working right, that's what tipped me off.

L


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

I just hope I can find all of my cables when it comes time to plug everything back in.  

I also just found out my cable box has a USB port.  I want to see what happens if I plug that sucker in.  It also has an ethernet port but I use my only ethernet port for my DSL modem.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vampy - do you get the idea we miss you?  Not much of an ego booster is it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

No not really.  You all like that Kowboy guy better and Jim too.  Just kidding.  It's nice to be missed.  It's a good thing I am so modest.  I'd end up writing a long post about just how wonderful I am but it would be so redundant since you all know that already.    Ok kidding again.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> No not really. You all like that Kowboy guy better...


I like the Kowboy guy better, but I got to say that 'cuz I hafta sleep with him


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey, don't ask don't tell.  TMI.  Now you have leslie all excited again.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I like the Kowboy guy better, but I got to say that 'cuz I hafta sleep with him


I thought you said you didn't sleep with hims?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Anju said:


> I thought you said you didn't sleep with hims?


I've tried not sleepin' with me, but after a long day 'n a few drinks, I always give in...yeah, I'm weak; I never respect myself in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I've tried not sleepin' with me, but after a long day 'n a few drinks, I always give in...yeah, I'm weak; I never respect myself in the morning.


slut


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds like EV is just beside himself.  Maybe he has an evil twin.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Sounds like EV is just beside himself. Maybe he is an evil twin.


fixed


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> slut


No question. But I do buy myself breakfast 'n give me money for purdy things


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> fixed


What did I break?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> What did I break?


The insipid monotony of this place when you're gone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I wondered where you were Vampy. I only had computer access at work for about 10 days so I sympathize with you. I spent a couple of hours on the phone with AT & t. Sent Pidgeon a PM and she told me to check my cables, sure enough my dog had chewed on my ethernet. Jay went to Best Buy and bought a new one and I was up and running again. That will be the FIRST thing I check next time.


Which guarantees it will not be the problem.



Betsy


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Wlelper, I am about to head home.  If you all don't hear from me by this time tomoprrow, you will know something else went wrong.  Nighty night...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

*calling out* 

Good Luck Vampy!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Finally!  I have my computer back.  I have some problems though.  I can't seem to get my sound to work and mt SLI(graphics cards config) doesn't seem to work right.

I have about 172 Vista updates to install along with Flash and Java.  OH well at least my browser is working.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad to hear it, Vampyre! The board is missing some life today.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome back. Hope you get everything working soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

intinst said:


> Glad to hear it, Vampyre! The board is missing some life today.


What's going on?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Leave?  What's going on?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

There's about 20,000 of em I am trying.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like Vampire is all good!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

No, I think he is gone.  I saw in another thread that he posted that he was going to support his friend (referring to Bacardi Jim)

I think Vampy is gone and that makes me sad....he has been so good to me from day #1.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vamp is still a member here and still one of our most valued.  I'm glad to know his computer is working well now.  We look forward to more of his posts in the future!!!

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh good!  Thanks, Betsy, I like it when I am wrong


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't want too mislead you--he hasn't posted lately, and did say he was joining his friend, you weren't wrong there, but his membership is still good and we look forward to him posting again!!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Did Gables Girl and EV go with BJ?  No posts from any of them after the 16th.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Rumor has it that they did....but who knows really??

Then I saw a post in another thread that eluded that Vampy left, too, but Betsy said that he didn't.

Time will tell...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They all have current memberships in KBoards, we hope they'll start posting again soon!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They all have current memberships in KBoards, we hope they'll start posting again soon!
> 
> Betsy


Yes we do Betsy!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*YO:* Jim, Gables Girl, EV, Robin, Vampy; (& any others I missed...you know who you are)

Get your silly


Spoiler



sometimes drunken (who me?) asses


 back here. I am not a one-woman show. I don't perfom alone...I don't drink alone. I need my possie. Who better to suck down margaritas with? Let's go!! Back to the boards...that's an order. OK, so I'm begging and groveling... sheesh!


----------

